# Rsyslog error



## yhq_34 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi, 

I downloaded rsyslog and installed it. Then it will show many errors and also my date format was not like before now like this (2014-09-29T22:46:00.348883+00:00 freebsd rsyslogd:) and also no ommysql.so so the log cannot import to MySQL.*O*ther errors please see below picture;



Do you know why? *H*ow can I fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2014)

Build it from ports. The MySQL option is turned off by default:

```
MYSQL=off: MySQL output module for rsyslog
```
All the other errors and warnings seem to be configuration issues.


----------



## yhq_34 (Sep 29, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Build it from ports. The MySQL option is turned off by default:
> 
> ```
> MYSQL=off: MySQL output module for rsyslog
> ...



*H*ere is my configuration file, how can I modify? 

```
$ModLoad imuxsock # provides support for local system logging
$ModLoad imklog   # provides kernel logging support (previously done by rklogd)
#$ModLoad immark  # provides --MARK-- message capability
$ModLoad imudp
$UDPServerRun 514

*.*     /var/log/messages
*.*     ~
$ModLoad ommysql # load MySQL functionality
local0.*       :ommysql:localhost,Syslog,sysloguser,syslogpass
```


----------



## yhq_34 (Sep 30, 2014)

I found there is no ommysql.so in below dir, where can I get it?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm going to quote myself for a change...


			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Build it from ports. The MySQL option is turned off by default:


----------



## yhq_34 (Oct 1, 2014)

How can I turn it on?


----------

